# Account with Asian bookies?



## Spasian (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi all, can anyone tell me a good place to open account with some asian bookie?


----------



## Betting Forum (Jun 18, 2012)

Any of the big bookmakers accept asians, as long as its legal in your country, sites like bet365, bwin, betfair..


----------



## Spasian (Jun 18, 2012)

No,no, I'm not Asian - I live in the Netherlandes. I want to open an account with Asian bookie because European ones limit me and don't accept high risk bets when I want to place more than 1k...I'm investigating now


----------



## Betting Forum (Jun 18, 2012)

There are bookies in Europe that doesnt limit players too, for example betfair is betting exchange, every odds you see on their site is backed up by other people. Its people against other people. Because of that odds doesnt have bookie margin, ofcourse the site profits by taking % of the winning bets, its 5% in the beginning, but you can make it smaller if you bet big. Your winnings are better than at bookmaker even with the 5% commission.
And the good thing is they cant limit you, because the more you win the more they win from the commissions . 
Its really one of the largest betting sites. Enough said, you can find review of it at our site betfair review


----------



## jono (Jul 19, 2012)

12bet are one of if not the biggest bookie in asia


----------



## annihilus (Nov 19, 2012)

Sbobet is the biggest and generally doesn't limit.
Other asian are betinternet, singapore pools, macau bet, vietbet, dafabet and its mirror 12bet....


----------



## bett12or (Nov 21, 2012)

Asian Bookies like 188bet, 12bet, m88bet are some asian bookies that are known today, if you found some other sites you must first see to it that the bookie has a good reputation. You may need also to see some reviews so that you can have more basis.


----------



## up12zzbet (Nov 26, 2012)

Is dafabet really connected with 12bet? Well i tried visiting the two, but I haven't signed up yet, I guess I'd better do some review also. What can you suggest?


----------



## Donald Robertson (Feb 26, 2013)

From my own experience: i have been using 12bet for quite some time and it was ok. Then one of my mates recommended IBCbet. The thing that kinda bothered me from the start was the fact that i could not open an account with them on the website. It turned out an agent has to do it for you and the same will manage the account in the future. But, when i got over that and opened an account, I have to say, compared to all the other Asian bookies, IBCbet is THE place to bet. They generally offer bigger odds than most bookies and they do not impose limits in case you start winning. Of course, there is always room for improvement and i am always interested in a better deal, but until then i'm not moving.


----------



## Dylan Lynch (Feb 27, 2013)

Donald Robertson said:
			
		

> From my own experience: i have been using 12bet for quite some time and it was ok. Then one of my mates recommended IBCbet. The thing that kinda bothered me from the start was the fact that i could not open an account with them on the website. It turned out an agent has to do it for you and the same will manage the account in the future. But, when i got over that and opened an account, I have to say, compared to all the other Asian bookies, IBCbet is THE place to bet. They generally offer bigger odds than most bookies and they do not impose limits in case you start winning. Of course, there is always room for improvement and i am always interested in a better deal, but until then i'm not moving.



I've heard about IBCbet being a well proper bookie. So how do i find these agents to open an account? And how do i know which ones can be trusted?


----------



## goalssen (Feb 27, 2013)

Well Dylan, I'd advice you to do a good research, before using any agents to open an account. A lot of people get scammed these days.
Personally, got an account at asiaconnect and am pretty happy with their services.


----------



## Donald Robertson (Feb 28, 2013)

Dylan Lynch said:
			
		

> I've heard about IBCbet being a well proper bookie. So how do i find these agents to open an account? And how do i know which ones can be trusted?



I've heard about Asiaconnect and BET-IBC being two of the biggest and most trusted IBCbet agents in Europe. Can't say much about Asiaconnect, however I opened an account through BET-IBC and i have to say there have been no problems, no complaints and am still quite happy with them. But, i would advise you to do your research properly before choosing an agent for IBCbet.


----------



## Dylan Lynch (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks a lot for your quick responses, guys. I've done some research, asked for other opinions and it looks like i will be going ahead with BET-IBC. They seem to have a very good reputation and were recommended by most people.


----------



## AsiaMan (Apr 23, 2013)

I think aside from the reviews from the popular asian bookies you can also consider other bettors opinion about their experience in every betting website and analyze their functions and differences and then up a good decision on where to play and bet.


----------



## gavind (Aug 18, 2013)

if possible, go with the bookie that is prompt on payment. I'd say 80% right now are payments being delayed.


----------



## Betting Forum (Aug 18, 2013)

I dont know what bookies you use, but I am big gambler and every bookie I use(major bookies) pays me in time.


----------



## betzz12 (Sep 18, 2013)

jono said:


> 12bet are one of if not the biggest bookie in asia



Yes, 12bet also serves bettors in europe, You can try betting with them, then post your review.


----------



## allfootball (Sep 21, 2013)

What is the reason to use asian bookie, cause I think european bookies are better.


----------



## likelove (Oct 3, 2013)

Hello everybody.


----------

